# 97 Nissan 240SX Brake Light Problem



## Shamrock83 (Jan 18, 2009)

I own a 97 Nissan 240SX and I love it to death. The other night my fiance was out with it and rode for about 10 miles with the parking brake on. Now the parking light stays on when the vehicle is on. What may be wrong and what can I do on my own prior to taking it to the garage?

Thanks

JSS


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the switch under the hand brake boot cover.


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

sounds like your cable aint tight enough to push the button in since the brakes are worn down now tightn it up and see what happens


----------

